# pendorcho, pendorcha



## susantash

Hola, mis estimados/as!

Hoy paseando por la página de elcastelano.org me encontré con un artículo sobre el lunfardo en el Río de la Plata. Este párrafo me llamó muchísimo la atención ya que discrepo cpn lo que aquí se dice:

_"...durante más de una década, pendorcho fue utilizado como comodín hasta que con el tiempo empezó a designar el órgano sexual masculino. Hoy, prácticamente no se usa  y entre los jóvenes es un vocablo casi desconocido." 

_No sé por allá allende el plata pero por acá es MUY frecuente. Obviamente no puedo hablar por todos pero que se usa se usa, anque no sé exactamente si para referirse al órgano sexual masculino o al vello púbico (un vello aislado). Yo calculo que lo segundo, ya qe se utiliza como sinónimo de la palabra "pendejo" que sí corresponde a un vello púbico en su sentido literal y tanto como adjetivo referido en términos generales a la condición de ser joven y en particular (un signiificado que puede estar o no presente) a la inmadurez, como sustantivo referido a un hombre con estats características. Este sentido figurado a su vez es compartido por "pendorcho" aunque esta palabra solo se usa como sustantivo.

La conclusión es que al menos acá en Uruguay *sí *se usa y mucho, y yo diría que es casi exclusivamente usado por los jóvenes. (digamos de 35 para abajo)

¿Que pasa por allá en Buenos Aires? ¿Será que por allá efectivamente no se usa y por eso este señor escribe lo que escribe?


----------



## Vampiro

"Pendorcho" es una palabra surgida en la década del '70 en un programa de televisión, mal podría estar relacionada con el lunfardo, aunque Calambur seguramente tiene datos más precisos.
La ideó el comité creativo del programa como muletilla para un personaje, que a todo le ponía un pendorcho, así la palabra de marras era sinónimo de chirimbolo y alguna otra de significado incierto.
Por cercanía de pronunciación no me extraña que en Uruguay haya derivado en sinónimo de pendejo, pero realmente dudo que Buenos aires se siga usando, al menos hace años que no se la escucho a ningún argentino


----------



## Mate

La sigue usando gente de 50 para arriba, pero muy poco. Equivale a "pituto", chirimbolo, "cuchuflete", "el cosito ese", etc.

Como dice Vampiro, es un invento de un guionista de TV ya fallecido: Aldo Cammarota. 



> Hace ya muchos años *Aldo Camarota*, en una comunicación académica, nos decía que la palabra _*pendorcho*_ apareció por primera vez en octubre de 1966, en Telecómicos. Fue entonces cuando el actor *Mario Gian*, en el primer programa, dijo tener un invento que le permitía desafiar las leyes de la gravedad y que ese invento no era nada más y nada menos que el _*pendorcho*_. En sucesivos programas, el mismo personaje apareció haciendo alpinismo y corriendo carreras de autos, clasificándose campeón en ambos deportes gracias a la utilización de este inefable adminículo. Es decir, el _*pendorcho*_ era un invento misterioso que se podía adaptar a cualquier actividad.
> 
> El mencionado personaje no tuvo repercusión popular y varios años más tarde Camarota inició, también en Telecómicos, una secuencia denominada _Cretinuchi_. En ella un empleado de oficina llevaba a su jefe inmediato los planos de un invento que, según él, permitiría duplicar las ganancias de la empresa gracias al agregado en una de las máquinas de uno o dos _pendorchos_. Y en este caso, más claramente, _*pendorcho*_ pasó a ser sinónimo de pequeña arandela, tornillo o tuerca comodín. Dicho personaje esta vez tuvo éxito, a tal punto que hasta se llegaron a hacer calcomanías para automóviles con la frase _Mi *pendorcho* funciona... ¿y el suyo?_


Fuente: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=ar&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com.ar


----------



## Peón

Los chicos _circa _los cincuenta tampoco la utilizamos demasiado ya, y, como dice *Mate,*  si lo hacemos es para designar a algún objeto no muy grande o insignificante que cuelga o sobresale de algún lado y cuyo nombre preciso se desconoce. Hasta hace algunos años el concepto se extendía al órgano sexual masculino (que no deja de ser una cosa insignificante que sobresale de algún lado) pero, "capricho del tiempo...", la palabrita está desapareciendo. Me alegra que el país oriental siga usándose. Es una linda palabra, más si, como dicen los compañeros, fue creada por el gran Aldo Camarota.


----------



## duvija

Peón said:


> Los chicos _circa _los cincuenta tampoco la utilizamos demasiado ya, y, como dice *Mate,* si lo hacemos es para designar a algún objeto no muy grande o insignificante que cuelga o sobresale de algún lado y cuyo nombre preciso se desconoce. Hasta hace algunos años el concepto se extendía al órgano sexual masculino (que no deja de ser una cosa insignificante que sobresale de algún lado) pero, "capricho del tiempo...", la palabrita está desapareciendo. Me alegra que el país oriental siga usándose. Es una linda palabra, más si, como dicen los compañeros, fue creada por el gran Aldo Camarota.



Doy fe que se sigue usando, y precisamente entre gente joven (cosa que me sorprendió).


----------



## Vampiro

Hasta tenía una cancioncita ahora que lo recuerdo:

"_Ponéle un pendorcho... ajú, ajú, ajú...
Que sea de goma, que sea de corcho... ajú, ajú, ajú.._."


Eran muy creativos.

_


----------



## miguel89

duvija said:


> Doy fe que se sigue usando, y precisamente entre gente joven (cosa que me sorprendió).


Para mí es una palabra cotidiana en Buenos Aires, no sé por qué dicen que está desapareciendo. Eso sí, sin referencia alguna al pene ni nada parecido.

Casualmente ayer leí un artículo de Oscar Conde en que la mencionaba y también decía que ya no se usaba, cosa que me asombró por lo antes dicho.


----------



## Vampiro

miguel89 said:


> Para mí es una palabra cotidiana en Buenos Aires, no sé por qué dicen que está desapareciendo. Eso sí, sin referencia alguna al pene ni nada parecido.
> 
> Casualmente ayer leí un artículo de Oscar Conde en que la mencionaba y también decía que ya no se usaba, cosa que me asombró por lo antes dicho.


Hay un error en ese artículo.
Me parece mucho más certera la cita que hizo Mate, según la cual el pendorcho se creò en 1966 sin ningún éxito y resucitó años más tarde.
"Volantieri" no es un personaje de "mediados de los sesenta".  Recuerdo claramente el programa, y yo llegué a Buenos Aires a fines de 1969; algunos años después se puso de moda Volantieri y el famoso pendorcho.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Peón

Quizás hace algunos años se usaba mucho más que ahora, y eso da la sensación de que la palabra se está tomando el olivo.


----------



## Mate

miguel89 said:


> Para mí es una palabra cotidiana en Buenos Aires, no sé por qué dicen que está desapareciendo. Eso sí, sin referencia alguna al pene ni nada parecido.
> 
> Casualmente ayer leí un artículo de Oscar Conde en que la mencionaba y también decía que ya no se usaba, cosa que me asombró por lo antes dicho.


En una de esas no es que esté desapareciendo la palabra sino que los viejos nos vamos quedando sordos y por eso no la oímos más.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> "Pendorcho" es una palabra surgida en la década del '70 en un programa de televisión, mal podría estar relacionada con el *lunfardo*, aunque Calambur seguramente tiene datos más precisos.
> ...sinónimo de *chirimbolo y alguna otra de significado incierto.
> *


*¡A SABER QUÉ ES EL LUNFARDO EN LA ACTUALIDAD!

*La verdad es que no recuerdo cuándo apareció la palabra, pero parece que la inventó Aldo Cammarota, no más -a mediados de los '60, según mi diccionario preferido de lunfardo (el de Oscar Conde)- que también dice:


> *pendorcho. *m. Cualquier cosa. | *2.* Pene.


*susantash*: de vello púbico, nada.

Para mí, un 'pendorcho' es cualquier cosa que no sé cómo denominar... (pero rara vez uso esa palabrejita).

-------


Mate said:


> La sigue usando gente de 50 para arriba, pero muy poco. Equivale a "pituto", chirimbolo, "cuchuflete", "el cosito ese", etc.


A mí siempre me resultó más 'simpática' la palabra *pituto*, que también figura en el diccionario de Conde, y dice:
(atención *Vampiro*)


> *pituto*. m. Cualquier cosa, cuyo nombre se ignora o cuya especie no puede revelarse. (Por ext. del chilenismo _pituto_: tubo pequeño y sobresaliente de un objeto.)




-------



susantash said:


> _"...durante más de una década, pendorcho fue utilizado como comodín hasta que con el tiempo empezó a designar el órgano sexual masculino. Hoy, prácticamente no se usa  y entre los jóvenes es un vocablo casi desconocido."
> _[...]
> La conclusión es que al menos acá en Uruguay *sí *se usa y mucho, y yo diría que es casi exclusivamente usado por los jóvenes. (digamos de 35 para abajo)
> 
> *¿Que pasa por allá en Buenos Aires?* ¿Será que por allá efectivamente no se usa y por eso este señor escribe lo que escribe?


Como queda dicho, ya casi no se usa, y no me extraña que los más jóvenes no tengan idea de qué significa.


----------



## susantash

Calambur said:


> :
> *susantash*: de vello púbico, nada.
> 
> -------



Sí, probablemente sea así, pero como yo eso no lo tengo muy seguro no lo puedo afirmar. Pero sí, debe ser así. Capaz me quedó medio desaordenada la redacción, porque el significado que esta palabra comparte con "pendejo" es el de "hombre (bastante) joven" 
De eso sí doy fé porque en mi grupo de amigos al más chico le decimos "el pendorch"


----------



## Calambur

susantash said:


> "pendejo" es el de "hombre (bastante) joven"


Eso sí, un joven, un mocoso, o un adulto chiquilín; y también *pendeja* (si es una chica, claro).


----------



## Mel_1986

Para mí, la palabra *"pendorcho"* se sigue utilizando. Soy de la provincia de Buenos Aires y he escuchado a varias personas utilizar la palabra *pendorcho *para referirse a algo de lo que no se sabe bien el nombre, generalmente para arreglar algo. "Le ponés un pendorcho y lo solucionás"...(por ejemplo si vas a una ferretería porque necesitás algún elemento para colgar un cuadro y no sabés el nombre). Ej. "Necesito un pendorcho, algo para colgar un cuadro a la pared".


----------



## luna_mdq

Yo, luna1988, concuerdo con Mel1986 y miguel1989. Para mí es una palabra corriente y aunque no la use todo el tiempo (como el coso, por ejemplo) está lejos de haber desaparecido, todo el mundo entendería pendorcho, chirimbolo o pituto.


----------



## Antpax

*Hola a todos:

Os recuerdo que el tema del hilo es "pendorcho", así que por favor ciñamos la discusión a esta palabra, que es sobre la que se pregunta.

Gracias por vuestra colaboración.

Saludos.

Antpax(Mod).*


----------



## Bloodsun

Como algunos dicen, es una palabra de lo más común por acá (el lado argentino del Río de la Plata), aunque no tiene nada que ver con el miembro sexual masculino. Un *pendorcho* es una cosa que no sabemos como se llama y/o que es de poca importancia, pequeño, y generalmente tiene un matiz despectivo (a diferencia de chirimbolo). "Pasame el pendorcho ese". Es como decir "pasame la mierda esa". Para suavizar (y también para indicar que es una cosa pequeñita), se suele usar en diminutivo: *pendorchito*. Yo no sé si lo diría en una ferretería (es muuy informal), pero si viniera un amigo a arreglar algo a mi casa, sin duda le diría: "tenía un pendorchito cuadadito y gris, pero se me cayó y se perdió". Sinónimo de "mierdita", que a su vez es un sinónimo (bastante más expresivo) de "cosita sin nombre". Sucede que, a menudo, decir "cosa" o "cosita" no nos resulta lo suficientemente enfático para expresar la frustración de no saber el nombre técnico de la cosa, o por ser algo de pequeño tamaño que, sin embargo, a la hora de la verdad puede llegar a ser importante. Lo mismo para pequeños objetos de forma indefinida y que no sabríamos cómo llamar.

Por extensión, supongo que podría usárselo en alusión al pene, pero muy despectivamente: "tiene un pendorchito así de chiquito". Y a cualquier cosa chiquita. Sin diminutivo, a cualquier cosa que quieras aplicárselo. Pero es muy coloquial.

No sé si vendrá del lunfardo o si se habrá reinventado el significado, pero así es como se usa hoy. Y si los mayores de 50 dicen que no, eso no quita que los menores de 30 sí lo usen cotidianamente (lo cual tampoco quiere decir que todos los jóvenes lo usen, depende del entorno y de muchas otras cosas).


Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bloodsun said:


> Un *pendorcho* es una cosa que no sabemos como se llama y/o que es de poca importancia, pequeño, y generalmente tiene un matiz despectivo (a diferencia de chirimbolo).


Todavía vive el "cusifai" en Uruguay.
Saludos

_cusifai_ (sust. inv. en género) palabra que reemplaza el nombre de una persona u objeto si se olvida o desconoce el nombre propio;


----------



## Vampiro

¿Cuándo tomó un tinte despectivo la palabra pendorcho?
Nunca lo tuvo mientras era frecuente y estaba de moda.
_


----------



## zema

A mí me parece todavía bastante común para llamar a cualquier cosa cuyo  nombre no conocemos o recordamos; sobre todo, como aclaró Peón, si no es  grande, y cuelga, sobresale o –agrego- se inserta en algún lado. 
Pero  estoy de acuerdo con Bloodsun: lo digo coloquialmente entre amigos, pero  creo que no lo usaría en la ferretería. Para mis oídos tiene algo de  mala palabra, es semejante a la “mierdita”. Supongo que será porque se  usa, o se usaba, también para aludir al pene (me hace acordar de un  perro callejero del barrio de infancia, al que habían bautizado  precisamente Pendorcho  porque estaba siempre “alzado” ).

También lo escucho usado con el sentido de "pendejo" o, mejor, "pendejo molesto".

  Entre gente joven lo veo a veces utilizado como adjetivo, con sentido semejante a _pedorro_ o _berreta_.

  Y también he oído decir “marca _pendorcho_” en lugar de “marca _pistola_”.


Vampiro said:


> ¿Cuándo tomó un tinte despectivo la palabra pendorcho?
> Nunca lo tuvo mientras era frecuente y estaba de moda.


No sabría decirte; para mí siempre tuvo una connotación despectiva, pero ignoraba totalmente que había surgido de un programa de televisión!


----------



## Peón

Este hilo tan interesante me confirma mi apreciación de que la palabra está desapareciendo de la Argentina a pesar de lo que digan algunos compañeros: los viejos la conocemos y ya casi no la usamos, los pendex no mayores a 22 no la conocen (pregunté a mis hijos y compañeros) y la generación intermedia (Bloodsun y Cía. ) no se pone de acuerdo en su alcance, ni dónde se usa, ni si es vulgar o no, o si incluye el miembro masculino. En síntesis, todo indica que la palabra está en proceso de descomposición....


----------



## Bloodsun

Peón said:


> Este hilo tan interesante me confirma mi apreciación de que la palabra está desapareciendo de la Argentina a pesar de lo que digan algunos compañeros: los viejos la conocemos y ya casi no la usamos, los pendex no mayores a 22 no la conocen (pregunté a mis hijos y compañeros) y la generación intermedia (Bloodsun y Cía. ) no se pone de acuerdo en su alcance, ni dónde se usa, ni si es vulgar o no, o si incluye el miembro masculino. En síntesis, todo indica que la palabra está en proceso de descomposición....


Sólo por eso que decís, aquí y ahora juro, por la santa tilde del adverbio sólo, que a todos mis hijos enseñaré la palabra "pendorcho".  
Y no tendrá nada que ver con el miembro sexual masculino. Mi casa rebosará de pendorchos, pendorchitos y pendorchines. Y la tradición familiar será transmitir esta reliquia con el sólo objeto de demostrarle a cierto peón de ajedrez que no está en proceso de descomposición.


----------



## Peón

Bloodsun said:


> Sólo por eso que decís, aquí y ahora juro, por la santa tilde del adverbio sólo, que a todos mis hijos enseñaré la palabra "pendorcho".
> Y no tendrá nada que ver con el miembro sexual masculino. Mi casa rebosará de pendorchos, pendorchitos y pendorchines. Y la tradición familiar será transmitir esta reliquia con el sólo objeto de demostrarle a cierto peón de ajedrez que no está en proceso de descomposición.



Me alegra, y espero que tengás muchos hijos para que la estrategia funcione,  porque ya dije que la palabrita me gusta mucho. 
Eso sí,será difícil para algunos sacarnos la connotación sexual: de solo imaginar tu casa con "pendorchos" y "pendorchitos" colgando me estoy matando de risa. Se me hace lo más parecido a un porn shop


----------



## Bloodsun

Peón said:


> Me alegra, y espero que tengás muchos hijos para que la estrategia funcione,  porque ya dije que la palabrita me gusta mucho.
> Eso sí,será difícil para algunos sacarnos la connotación sexual: de solo imaginar tu casa con "pendorchos" y "pendorchitos" colgando me estoy matando de risa. Se me hace lo más parecido a un porn shop


  En mi casa habrá de todo un poco.


----------



## duvija

Bloodsun said:


> En mi casa habrá de todo un poco.




¿Pendorchones?
Nunca me animo a decir que alguna palabra realmente está desapareciendo. Puede ser que sí, pero a veces se reavivan con la tal fuerza...


----------



## cacarulo

Un artículo del propio Cammarota publicado por la Academia Porteña del Lunfardo dice que dio a conocer la palabra en su programa de TV Telecómicos, que  significaba más o menos "pequeña arandela, tornillito o tuerquita comodín" y que la primera connotación sexual (la única que menciona) apareció en el subtitulado de la película Homo Eroticus, donde se decía que el protagonnista tenía tres pendorchos.


----------



## susantash

Pues yo confirmo que en Uruguay se usa. Hace poco menos de una semana se la escuché a la recepcionista del instituto donde trabajo. Estábamos viendo si me podía llevar un grabador para usar en mis clases (como doy "in-company" la oficina no tiene porqué tener ningún aparato de audio disponible) y uno de ellos no funcionaba bien. Uno de los "pendorchitos" (ella usó esta palabra exactamente) no giraba. Angie debe tener no más de 27 años, así que que se usa esta palabreja se usa y generalmente son los jóvenes quienes la usan.


----------



## pelus

¿Podría interpretarse la connotación sexual dada a esta palabra por la composición de sus letras, por la "música" que arroja?

También yo la reconocía con esa significación.


----------



## Señor K

¿☝?
 NUEVA CUESTIÓN · HILOS UNIDOS ​
En Chile, "pendorcha" se ha vuelto un término utilizado -si mal no me equivoco- para denominar a la pareja o a cierto sujeto del sexo opuesto ("voy a llevarle un regalo a la pendorcha", por ejemplo), pero lo he visto utilizado así, en femenino solamente.

El caso es que quisiera saber si es un neologismo chileno o se "importó" (o usa) en otras latitudes, porque a mí me suena medio argentino. Y, además, si se usa en el mismo contexto (de denominar a una "perica" o "pierna suave") o se generó en otro contexto.

Gracias de antemano, como siempre.


----------



## Peón

Aquí se usa sólo en masculino para designar a algún objeto pequeño que generalmente cuelga o sobresale. Lógicamente, se extendió a "pene".

Creo que es un argentinismo, según dicen algunos creado circa 1960.


----------



## hual

Por estos lares, sólo se conoce la palabra "pendorcho" y en la acepción señalada por Peón. Cabe precisar que suena a palabra anticuada. No creo que la usen los jóvenes.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Aquí hay una nota sobre el origen de la palabreja.

[Referencia a los mensajes anteriores de este mismo hilo]

Muy usada los sábados en las ferreterías, cuando alguien va a buscar "el pendorcho del cosito ese que..."


----------



## Peón

Kaxgufen said:


> Muy usada los sábados en las ferreterías, cuando alguien va a buscar "el pendorcho del cosito ese que..."



Totalmente de acuerdo. Cuando los jóvenes de hoy, viejos de mañana, comiencen a ir a la ferretería,  usarán la palabrita: _-El pendorchito ese que cuelga de la cosa que va dentro del coso_..., todo bajo la dura, implacable y sarcástica media sonrisa del ferretero....


----------



## Jonno

Sobre pendorchos varios ya hablamos aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2229584&highlight=Pendorcho

No recuerdo si también de pendorchas.


----------



## Señor K

Bueno, me quedó claro el origen, muchas gracias.
No sé de cuándo apareció la palabreja por acá, y más encima en su versión femenina (no he escuchado "pendorcho", la verdad), pero lo he ido escuchando cada vez más en el habla casual.
Si alguien sabe cómo apareció por estos pagos, se lo agradeceré.
Saludos a todos y gracias por sus iluminaciones.


----------



## readymade

Exactamente. Se usa para designar también elementos estructurales colgantes. Según mi experiencia, en Argentina entró en el argot con otro significado (equivalente a pene, por ejemplo) a fines de los sesenta.


----------



## WillySpanish

"El Pendorcho"
Telecómicos (programa TV, 1972)

Letra: Aldo Cammarota, Julio Fontana y Nemara

Si es que tenés un problema
que puede llevarte a perder la razón
Ponéle el aparatito que en un minutito
tendrá solución.
y ¿qué le pongo viejo?
ponele un pendorcho, ponele un pendorcho

_[Edición del moderador: borrar cita extensa. Regla 4. -fenixpollo]_

(FUENTE: El pendorcho)


----------

